# Eigene Klasse vec_t - 3 oder 4 Einheiten für x, y, z und w



## -SourceSkyBoxer- (12. Okt 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin da angekommen.
An Administratoren und Moderatoren:
Es tut mir leid, dass mein altes Konto unbenutzbar ist. Können Sie mein altes Konto löschen und verschieben Sie alle Posten auf meinem neuen Konto. Vielen Dank!

Ich möchte euch sagen, dass ich möglicherweise geschafft habe ob es klappte.


```
package lwhl.utils.common;
import java.lang.reflect.Array;
public class vec_t {

    private static boolean doublevec_t = Double.isFinite(0);
    private static Array vec = null;
    public static int x;
    public static int y;
    public static int z;
    public static int w;

    public vec_t(Array vec)
    {
    
        if(doublevec_t)
        {
            x = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 0);
            y = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 1);
            z = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 2);
            w = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 3);
        }else
        {
            x = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 0);
            y = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 1);
            z = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 2);
            w = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 3);
        }
    }

    public vec_t(int vec) {
        if(doublevec_t)
        {
            x = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 0);
            y = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 1);
            z = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 2);
            w = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 3);
        }else
        {
            x = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 0);
            y = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 1);
            z = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 2);
            w = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 3);
        }
    }

    public static int getX() {
        if(doublevec_t)
        {
            x = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 0);
        }else
        {
            x = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 0);
        }
        return x;
    }


    public static void setX(int x) {
        vec_t.x = x;
    }

    public static int getY() {
        if(doublevec_t)
        {
            y = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 1);
        }else
        {
            y = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 1);
        }
        return y;
    }


    public static void setY(int y) {
        vec_t.y = y;
    }

    public static int getZ() {
        if(doublevec_t)
        {
            z = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 2);
        }else
        {
            z = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 2);
        }
        return z;
    }

    public static void setZ(int z) {
        vec_t.z = z;
    }

    public static int getW() {
        if(doublevec_t)
        {
            w = (int) Array.getDouble(vec, 3);
        }else
        {
            w = (int) Array.getFloat(vec, 3);
        }
        return w;
    }


    public static void setW(int w) {
        vec_t.w = w;
    }
    // add, copy, multi or more function of vec_t
}
```

Und ich habe TestKlasse.java geschrieben

```
import lwhl.utils.common.vec_t;

public class TestKlasse {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        double my_dx = vec_t.x;
        double my_dy = vec_t.y;
        double my_dz = vec_t.z;
     
        System.out.println(my_dx + " , "+ my_dy + " , "+ my_dz);
     
        float my_fx = vec_t.x;
        float my_fy = vec_t.y;
        float my_fz = vec_t.z;
     
        System.out.println(my_fx + " , "+ my_fy + " , "+ my_fz);
    }

}
```
Und Ausgabe steht:

```
0.0, 0.0, 0.0
0.0, 0.0, 0.0
```
Ist es richtig oder falsch?
Muss ich umformatieren?
Wenn ich richtig verstehe, wie sollte ich schreiben

```
public vec_t(int x, int y, int z, int w)
{
  //...
}
```
Ist er besser als Arrays?
Danke für eure Antwort!


----------



## InfectedBytes (12. Okt 2016)

Die ganzen Sachen static setzen ist vollkommen unsinnig. Zudem macht folgendes ebenso keinen Sinn:

```
private static boolean doublevec_t = Double.isFinite(0);
```
Ansonsten wüsste ich gerne was du überhaupt möchtest. Deine ganzen Sätze sind sehr unverständlich. Falls Deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache ist, ist es vielleicht einfacher wenn du deine Frage einfach auf Englisch stellst.


----------



## mrBrown (12. Okt 2016)

Nicht nur das static sieht da unsinnig aus, vor allem die Benutzung von `Array` ist völliger Unsinn...
Willst du vielleicht mal einfach nur mit Worten darlegen, was du erreichen möchtest?


----------



## InfectedBytes (12. Okt 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Nicht nur das static sieht da unsinnig aus, vor allem die Benutzung von `Array` ist völliger Unsinn...


Ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, hatte aber keine Lust meinen Beitrag zu editieren^^

Ich schätze mal das ganze soll einfach nur eine 4D Vektor Klasse darstellen. Leider ist die Lösung aber in vielerlei Hinsicht einfach nur schlecht und fehlerhaft.


----------



## -SourceSkyBoxer- (13. Okt 2016)

InfectedBytes hat gesagt.:


> Die ganzen Sachen static setzen ist vollkommen unsinnig. Zudem macht folgendes ebenso keinen Sinn:
> 
> ```
> private static boolean doublevec_t = Double.isFinite(0);
> ...


Was holt man Kuckuck? Willst du mich belästigen? Ich bin doch Deutscher. Wenn du schlechter Ruf gegen mich hast, dann werde ich deine Nachricht nicht lesen. Einfach ignoriere ich deine Nachricht. Es tut mir leid. Wieso hat Deutschland nur Sprache "Deutsch"? Wenn Ausländer in Deutschland leben oder arbeiten will, dann muss man Deutsch kommunizieren. Wozu soll ich auf Englisch schreiben? Meine Mutter sagt, dass ich keine Englisch in Deutschland kommunizieren sollte. Und ich bin gehörlos. Selber schuld!



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Nicht nur das static sieht da unsinnig aus, vor allem die Benutzung von `Array` ist völliger Unsinn...
> Willst du vielleicht mal einfach nur mit Worten darlegen, was du erreichen möchtest?


Oh? Ich denke, dass du Recht hast. Ich werde vec_t.java ändern. Vector4f and Vector4d von lwjgl

Wie kann ich "double" und "float" entscheidend lassen?
Was ist passiert?

```
...
private int x;
private int y;
private int z;
public vec_t(int x, int y, int z, int w)
{
... (double) //If double is type for int
... (float) //else float is type for int
}
```
Vergleicht es header als #ifdef #else Anweisung mit typedef
Zum Beispiel:

```
#ifdef
typedef double vec_t
#else
typedef float vec_t
#endif
```

Ich soll richtig verstehen wie C und Java haben wir unterschiedliche Strukturen.
"privatestaticboolean doublevec_t =Double.isFinite(0);" oder "privatestaticboolean doublevec_t = true;"
Es bedeutet: "double soll aktiv sein" Wenn Variable Typ double hat, dann wird es direkt vector4d markieren und wenn Variable kein Typ double hat, dann wird es als vectorf4 umstellen. Ist es richtig oder falsch?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mrBrown (13. Okt 2016)

Du kannst nicht einfach eine Klasse einen float-Vektor oder einen double-Vektor repräsentieren lassen, je nachdem ob double oder float übergeben werden.

Du brauchst für beides unterschiedliche Klassen (wie die von dir genannten Vector4f and Vector4d), die können dann ein gemeinsamen Interface haben.


```
#ifdef
typedef double vec_t
#else
typedef float vec_t
#endif
```
Kannst du in Java nicht einfach so nachbauen.




-SourceSkyBoxer- hat gesagt.:


> Was holt man Kuckuck? Willst du mich belästigen? Ich bin doch Deutscher. Wenn du schlechter Ruf gegen mich hast, dann werde ich deine Nachricht nicht lesen. Einfach ignoriere ich deine Nachricht. Es tut mir leid. Wieso hat Deutschland nur Sprache "Deutsch"? Wenn Ausländer in Deutschland leben oder arbeiten will, dann muss man Deutsch kommunizieren. Wozu soll ich auf Englisch schreiben? Meine Mutter sagt, dass ich keine Englisch in Deutschland kommunizieren sollte. Und ich bin gehörlos. Selber schuld!


Du solltest auf freundliche Angebote mal etwas gelassener reagieren^^
Bei deinen Texten ist es nunmal viel Raterei, was du eigentlich aussagen möchtest, da wäre es vielleicht wirklich leichter, Englisch zu schreiben, ist grad in der Informatik auch nicht so ungewöhnlich...


----------



## InfectedBytes (13. Okt 2016)

-SourceSkyBoxer- hat gesagt.:


> Was holt man Kuckuck? Willst du mich belästigen? Ich bin doch Deutscher. Wenn du schlechter Ruf gegen mich hast, dann werde ich deine Nachricht nicht lesen. Einfach ignoriere ich deine Nachricht. Es tut mir leid. Wieso hat Deutschland nur Sprache "Deutsch"? Wenn Ausländer in Deutschland leben oder arbeiten will, dann muss man Deutsch kommunizieren. Wozu soll ich auf Englisch schreiben? Meine Mutter sagt, dass ich keine Englisch in Deutschland kommunizieren sollte. Und ich bin gehörlos. Selber schuld!


Nein, es ist nun einmal einfach schwierig dir zu helfen, wenn deine Sätze nicht zu verstehen sind. Und dementsprechend habe ich dir freundlicherweise einfach nur angeboten deine Frage auf Englisch zu stellen. Du musst es ja nicht machen, aber dann auch noch so aggressiv darauf zu reagieren ist schon sehr unfreundlich. Wie @mrBrown schon sagte, solltest du lieber gelassener auf so etwas reagieren. ...Insbesondere da es ja nur gut gemeint war.


----------



## -SourceSkyBoxer- (13. Okt 2016)

Okay kein Problem - Ich kann auch Englisch gut schreiben 
How do you understand me? Oh okay no problem you're right. That is so different with float and double. That is why I know now. I use better with vector4f. Thanks for explanation! So sadly! Why do class not allow to detect with double and float? I thought C/C++ have no problem with detection. Thanks for reason...

And I want tell about elevated java applications? How do you know that?
I have good idea and write with: 
	
	
	
	





```
Process eap = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("powershell.exe Start-Process ....");
```
If you use jar files with run as admin. How does it work?
No problem with this:

```
Process myappProcess = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("powershell.exe Start-Process -FilePath java.exe -Argument '-jar <filename>.jar' -verb RunAs");
```
Caution: Do not forget to set up working directory with jar files:
example:
MyJavaApp\ is root directory. Mylib.jar is here with working directory and mylauncher.exe is embedded runnable java application by Launch4j and has to call via Runtime.getRuntime().exec() with elevated mode and loads jar Mylib.jar and Mylib will write log file into elevated directory example C:\Windows\ or C:\Program Files\MyJavaApp\logs\

I hope you understand my English. Enjoy your elevated java application!
I am very happy because we are working with operating system Windows and we can get elevated applications like Linux and Mac OS X have same elevated applications

I want tell you about elevated mode with programming language C, Header no problems.
C/Header is successful ### Since Windows Vista
Actionscript 3 is successful ### Since MDM Studio Zinc 4.0x Check my video ( very old test under Windows and Ubuntu ) Link Link PS 2. video sorry I wiggle because I am initial capture... :/ Since Adobe Air has not problem now. Yay via NativeProcess with "powershell Start-Process "+myadobeairaoo+ " -verb RunAS". You know AS3 / Flash have not problem now..... 
Java is successful ###Since today!!!! Link I have given suggestion to stackoverflow. I am very happy because they haven't problem with elevated mode with Java now. Without manifest does somebody not need"requieredAdministrator" from Launch4j or Parcle 

How do you get my solution with elevated java applications to Java-Forum Tutorials who want read getting started and want get elevated java applications...

I hope you understand my message. Thanks!


----------



## stg (14. Okt 2016)

-SourceSkyBoxer- hat gesagt.:


> I hope you understand my message.



Nö.


----------



## StarSheriff (14. Okt 2016)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Nö


... und das ist freundlich ausgedrückt, ich hab mir gedacht ich bin am falschen Bahnhof ausgestiegen...


----------



## KaffeeFan (14. Okt 2016)

-SourceSkyBoxer- hat gesagt.:


> I hope you understand my message.


Nicht im Ansatz. Probier es doch noch einmal in deiner Muttersprache.


----------



## -SourceSkyBoxer- (23. Okt 2016)

Hallo, ihr wisst schon, dass ich nicht mehr antworte, weil ihr mich verständliche Sprache zwingen wollt. ICH BIN DOCH SCHWER-SPRACHIG ( Ich bin gehörlos und ich spreche nicht gut. Ich spreche gut Englisch. ) Ihr könnt Hörbehinderten und Sprachbehinderten treffen und verständigen. Deshalb sollt ihr einfach "Respekt" geben. Seid bitte nicht empfindlich! Danke!


----------

